

US Government Status Page - choult
http://usgovernment.statuspage.io/

======
HeXetic
Kinda ridiculous that the _titles_ of each gag post are getting trimmed off,
but the full-text isn't.

------
clarky07
This is a fantastic advertising ploy. Really great use of major outside event.

------
husam212
What is the "Department of Denying the Existence of the NSA"?

------
LekkoscPiwa
great idea. Can visitors post status updates? Would be cool to have Government
employees posting what works and what not.

Used to work at Government projects and it is funny how many of the people who
work there including PMs (high level) actually support the Tea Party.
Including African American PMs. Once you see this mess from inside, it is
impossible not to acknowledge it is a huge waste of money and total mess. As
for me they can shut them down like forever.

------
mumbi
Flag squad is on it.

